

Headless Browser Testing on Mac - afitnerd
http://techblog.didit.com/2011/09/06/headless-browser-testing-on-mac/

======
Yaggo
Seems complicated when compared to PhantomJS (Headless Webkit,
<http://www.phantomjs.org/>).

~~~
afitnerd
PhantomJS has it's own runtime environment, which doesn't play nicely with the
testing tools, like expresso and peanut, for node.js. But, the idea of a
headless webkit is a very good one and would certainly be thinner than Xvfb
and firefox-x11!

